# [ETC-UPDATE] - Important ?

## ALK13

Hello, cela fait maintenant 2mois que je suis sous gentoo, et comme tout utilisateur j'ai fait beaucoup de "emerge", "emerge -u" etc... seulement je n'ai jamais fait de "etc-update"... Est-ce vraiment important d'en faire? Car je commence a me demander si les quelques rares soucis que j'ai sous gentoo ne viendraient pas de là. J'ai lu aussi sur ce forum qu'il fallait faire très attention lors d'un etc-update aux fichiers qui étaient mis à jour, certains ne devant pas etre modifiés sous peine de ne plus voir le système booter --> Mais quels sont ces fichiers importants qu'il ne faut surtout pas écraser?

Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer la dessus.

++

ALK13

----------

## sireyessire

non ça sert strictement à rien, le faire ne pourrait que rendre ton système stable, chose qui n'a pas l'air d'être dans tes priorités actuelles. Je te conseille donc plutôt d'utiliser toute commande qui pourrait détruire irrémédiablement tes fichiers de configuration:

du genre un rm -rf /etc/*, comme ça tu auras plus jamais besoin  de te préoccuper des etc-updates. D'ailleurs je me demande pourquoi tu utilises encore emerge alors que tu pourrais faire des installations sauvages en root avec le combo ./configure && make && make install.

Bien évidement tout cela est très fortement ironique, ne le faites pas!

sinon pour les fichiers de conf à pas toucher, c'est en gros ceux que tu as modifié à la main, voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

le etc-update te demande en fait quels sont les fichiers de configuration que tu veux mettre à jour (ceux qui vont avec les paquets mis à jours).

Il ya certains fichier de config que tu n'as pas envie de remplacer et de garder les originaux tels que /etc/X11/xorg.conf, le autoload.d le fstab etc... 

Si tu ne fais pas de etc-update, tu risque justement de ne plus voir ton système booter... Donc vaut mieux bien le faire plutot que de se dire que ça passera sans  :Wink: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> du genre un rm -rf /etc/*, comme ça tu auras plus jamais besoin  de te préoccuper des etc-updates. 
> 
> 

 

t'es sûr de ce que tu dis ??? il me semblait que c'était super important les fichiers de /etc ? t'es sur qu'on peut les supprimer   :Shocked: 

Nan, paske si ça évitait de faire des etc-update ça serait super pratique   :Smile: 

2nd degree inside, of course

----------

## mic006fr

Par contre, je trouve etc-update super DANGEREUX.

La première fois, comme beaucoup je crois, j'ai fait un -3 ou -5 => le fstab a été écrasé, j'ai du le refaire à la main.

Personnellement j'utilise cfg-update, qui met à jour seul les fichiers non modifiés, et utilise un logiciel de merge graphique pour les fichiers modifiés (tu choisis pour chaque différence quelle version tu veux, tu peux éditer au passage...). C'est très intuitif, rapide et moins risqué...

Tu trouveras cfg-update en cherchant sur le forum (portage & co)...

----------

## Beber

tu a un lien pour tous ca ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Beber wrote:*   

> tu a un lien pour tous ca ?

 

oui je l'avais posté il y a pas longtemps mais j'ai la flemme de chercher.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849

je suis vraiment dans le bon jour  :Laughing: 

dangereux dangereux, bof, c'est pas plus dangereux que d'avoir le mot de passe root, si tu es pas capable d'assumer tant pis pour toi. Je vois pas en quoi l'etc-update serait plus dangereux qu'un mount /boot, ou qu' un emerge, ou qu'un rm, dans tous les cas tu es root tu assumes et tu fais gaffe à ce que tu fais.

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mic006fr

Oui effectivement, le problème est bien là, je ne sais pas utiliser etc-update. Mais pas mal de gens se plaignent d'une expérience douloureuse avec etc-update, ce n'est pas très intuitif. Et je préfère prévenir ALK13 qu'une boulette est vite arrivée avec cet outil, comme avec rm (genre rm -rf / toto/..., avec l'espace qui tue  :Twisted Evil: ).

Les droits root, c'est une responsabilité...

----------

## Beber

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Beber wrote:*   tu a un lien pour tous ca ? 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849

 

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Beber wrote:*   tu a un lien pour tous ca ? 
> 
> oui je l'avais posté il y a pas longtemps mais j'ai la flemme de chercher.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849
> ...

 

Très intéressant ce lien, merci  :Wink: 

Pour ma part, je n'ai encore jamais eu de problèmes avec etc-update. Pour ce qui est de l'écrasement de fichiers de config, la sauvegarde ça paut aider aussi. Une petite copie de /etc/* tous les soirs et voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## ALK13

oui effectivement, ça peut etre une solution...  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ouep faudra que je me lance pour faire une petite tache cron qui me sauvegarde mon /etc/* toutes les semaines.

----------

## jpwalker

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ouep faudra que je me lance pour faire une petite tache cron qui me sauvegarde mon /etc/* toutes les semaines.

 

Je me suis mis a cron chez moi y a peu et c'est un délice ! Très simple à configurer, à administrer et d'une praticité...   :Very Happy: 

@bosozoku : excellent tuto sur lea-linux. Bonne chance  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oki merci de l'info, je m'y mettrai ce week end alors  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ouep faudra que je me lance pour faire une petite tache cron qui me sauvegarde mon /etc/* toutes les semaines.

 

Perso, j'utilise une autre solution en mettant dans mon serveur cvs tous les fichiers que j'ai modifié, ca permet d'avoir l'historique mais uniquement des fichiers que j'ai modifié   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ALK13

Comment procèdes tu ? tu as créer un script qui le fait automatiquement ou bien c'est toi qui le fait manuellement?

----------

## bosozoku

Si c'est manuellement c'est moins pratique...

Enfin de toutes façons, j'ai pas de serveur cvs donc autant faire une cron qui sauvegarde mon /etc/*  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

bof un petit cronjob avec cvs ca doit pas etre trop dur..

C'est super puissant, cron.

----------

## ALK13

euh... jvé surement avoir l'air debil mais ca signifi quoi CVS ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Concurrent Versions System il me semble !!

----------

## Intruder

CVS est utilisé principalement dans le dev de logiciel Il permet a plusieurs membres d'une même équipe de travailler sur le même code. Après c'est CVS qui se charge de fussioner tout. Plus d'info : https://www.cvshome.org/

Edit: grillé   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbpros

Une autre alternative à etc-update qui n'a, je pense, pas été mise en lumière dans ce thread: dispatch-conf. 

```
man dispatch-conf
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## Acetik

ouaip dispatch-conf permet de voir les différences et ensuite tu peux decider de supprimer etc...

----------

## bosozoku

 *Acetik wrote:*   

> ouaip dispatch-conf permet de voir les différences et ensuite tu peux decider de supprimer etc...

 

Exactement comme etc-update donc.

----------

## LostControl

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Acetik wrote:*   ouaip dispatch-conf permet de voir les différences et ensuite tu peux decider de supprimer etc... 
> 
> Exactement comme etc-update donc.

 

Avec en plus la possibilité de faire une copie de sauvegarde des fichiers écrasés  :Very Happy: 

```
Advantages  of  dispatch-conf  include  easy  rollback

       (changes to config files are stored either using patches or rcs) and the ability to

       automatically update config files that the user has never modified or  that  differ

       from the current version only in CVS cruft or white space.
```

Je viens de découvrir cette commande. J'ai encore jamais testé. Y'a des gens qui l'utilise à la place de etc-update ? Vos impressions ?

A+

----------

## AkItO

Pas exactement comme etc-update.

J'ai pu constater la difference entre les 2 pas plus tard que ce midi apres avoir fait un 

```
emerge --update --deep  world
```

Avec etc-update, une fois le fichier selectionne les commandes possibles ne sont pas affichees (et pour quelqu'un qui comme moi debute en gentoo c'est delicat), ou alors c'est que je ne les ai pas vu. Dans tout les cas, c'etait bien moins clair que dispatch-conf.

En effet, un petit

```
#emerge colordiff rcs

#mkdir /etc/config-archive

```

(colordiff est aussi possible avec etc-update)

On edite le fichier de conf /etc/dispatch.conf de la facon suivante :

```
#                                                                               

# dispatch-conf.conf                                                           

#                                                                               

                                                                               

# Directory to archive replaced configs                                         

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive                                                 

                                                                               

# Use rcs for storing files in the archive directory?                           

# (yes or no)                                                                   

use-rcs=yes                                                                     

                                                                               

# Diff for display                                                             

diff="colordiff -Nu %s %s"                                                     

                                                                               

# Pager for diff display                                                       

pager="less -R --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"                                           

                                                                               

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)       

# (yes or no)                                                                   

replace-cvs=yes                                                                 

                                                                               

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments                   

# (yes or no)                                                                   

replace-wscomments=yes                                                         

                                                                               

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified                                 

# (yes or no)                                                                   

replace-unmodified=yes

```

Vala, et avec dispatch-conf, les actions possibles restent constament affichees  :Smile: 

Et si vous avez fait la grosse bourde de votre vie en faisant la maj d'un des fichiers, vous le retrouvez dans /etc/config-archive/

Bon, si c'est le fstab qui a ete ecrase et que vous avez une mauvaise surprise au reboot, no soucis, vous bootez avec votre livecd, vous monter le / et vous restaurez votre fstab (je precise ca dans le cas ou quelqu'un voudrait me casser mon argumentation en me disant que ca sert a rien d'avoir la sauvegarde si le / est pas monte.

PS1 : Quand je dis que je debute sur gentoo, c'est ma premiere fois   :Embarassed:  et avec le nombre de posts ou je lis 'etc-update crashed my gentoo'  et autres variantes, croyez moi ou non, ca fait peur. dispatch-conf m'a permis de mieux apprehender la chose meme si au final c'est pareil

PS2 : Pardonnez moi pour le manque d'accents, mais a mon ecole, on a que des claviers Sun en qwerty

----------

## siDeb_31

si on decide d'installer "dispatch-conf" on peut enlever etc-update du system  ou il y aura des consequence ?

----------

## LostControl

 *siDeb_31 wrote:*   

> si on decide d'installer "dispatch-conf" on peut enlever etc-update du system  ou il y aura des consequence ?

 

```
# equery belongs `which etc-update`

Searching for file '/usr/sbin/etc-update' in *...

sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r3 (/usr/sbin/etc-update -> ../lib/portage/bin/etc-update)
```

Donc si tu veux enlever etc-update, tu fais:

```
# emerge unmerge portage
```

Et voilà, plus de etc-update  :Very Happy:  Ah ben tiens... Plus de Portage non plus, c'est pas bien ça  :Sad: 

Donc soit tu le laisses soit tu le rm à la main comme un crade  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *siDeb_31 wrote:*   

> si on decide d'installer "dispatch-conf" on peut enlever etc-update du system  ou il y aura des consequence ?

 

N'écoute pas LostControl ! Il est possédé !   :Laughing: 

Non il ne faut pas désinstaller etc-update car il dépend de portage mais je pense que tu l'as compris.

----------

## siDeb_31

mdr c'est bien ce que je pensais  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Salut!   :Smile: 

Je m'étais posé ce genre de question aussi alors, ce post pourrait pê t'aider un peu, y'a quelques infos intéressantes:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234091&highlight=

 :Wink:  +++

[EDIT] ça devrait être mieux comme ça   :Rolling Eyes:   [/EDIT]Last edited by Adrien on Thu Nov 18, 2004 9:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## LostControl

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=1624992

 

T'es sûr de ton lien ? Moi pas  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234091

----------

